# Should timing chain be replaced?



## mt_spiffy (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone who's read any of my other posts knows I am a newbie who just bought a 98 Sentra GXE. It has 96k on it and was seemingly well maintained.

When my mechanic inspected it before I bought it, he mentioned that I was getting close to the mileage that the timing chain would need to be replaced. He said to check with Nissan to see if they recommended replacement at 90k or 105k, he assumed it was one or the other. My thought was, yeah, I'm not going to worry about that, and put it out of mind.

Fast forward a week. My cousin, who I havent seen in a while, comes to visit. Low and behold he parks a 98 Sentra GXE outside the house, which he bought in 02. We have the exact same car! In discussion about said car, he said, "make sure you get your timing chains replaced. I didnt, one broke at around 110k, and I had to put a whole new engine in." Now suddenly I am worried about timing chains!

So I get to searching on these forums, and b15.net. Everyone on here seems to say "dont worry about replacing the timing chains they will last 200k+, if they get loose replace the tensioners and you will hear them if they are loose."

So now I dont know what to think. My mechanic isnt equipped to do the chains, so I'd have to put it in a shop. Do I need to worry about it?

Thanks guys!


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

It's common procedure to replace the timing assembly at 100k ish on many imports. More often for timing belts.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

the common thing that people encounter with the GA16 is the timing chain guides wearing out causing a rattle noise near the rh/frt wheel area. a further inspection of the chain while replacing the guides would dictate if a replacement is needed or not. I'm at 118k miles and thankfully, i yet have to encounter anything this major.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

It seems like most people wait until the timing chain or the guides are going out like azkicker until they get replaced.

I've heard of 300k on motors without ever touching anything as far as the timing chain or guides being replaced though.


----------



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

100k is on the safe side, 130k its mandatory.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

trev0006 said:


> 100k is on the safe side, 130k its mandatory.


im sorry but this i would disagree with, sure its alwayse nice to have the money to spend on new parts, altho just as the others who have posted i have seen and personaly taken the ga16 well over 200k with the origanal timing chain, this all depends on the guides tho. 
How execive is the noise from the chain? 
if your not sure take a screw diver or prybar and put the plasic end to your ear and metle end to the valve cover. with the use of harmonics transfering thro the mettle and plastic you can hear your chain easier.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Oct 9, 2007)

My chain makes no noise as far as I know. This is merely a precautionary thread.

BTW I called the dealership service dept. and they say the chain shouldnt be replaced unless it breaks.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

I've heard both sides on this debate.

Timing belt - Everyone agrees to change these on time. *THEY STRETCH, ROUND OFF and WILL BREAK.*

Timing Chain - Split crowd. 

People that have had one break or know someone that had one break usually change it on time. With interference engines this is usually fatal. Bent valves, damaged pistons, etc. Chains do stretch, sprockets to wear, and so springs in tensioners. They are usually much more dependable than belts. I have heard them breaking around 110 - 120k mark. IMO it shouldn't happen, but it does and it's out of warranty.

Others say "It's got a chain, not a belt, I'm not worried about it." Sometimes this is the case. I've seen plenty of people never change it, and not have a problem other that a little noise.

Timing assemblies are not created equal. Some are double link timing chains, which are usually good for life of engine. Some are high quality components that are rated for the amount of power your car produces. If you are making a lot of power or doing some towing (especially towing with a light duty vehicle), this can stretch the chain prematurely. I've mainly heard of timing chains breaking on Toyotas and Nissans. Word spreads, people listen........

Normally you're OK with a chain until it starts making noise. Lots of rattling and metal slapping metal sounds. If it gets to that point, *change the timing assembly*.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

By the way... your mechanic's not equipped to to timing chains.... Somebody's full of it. 

This is a common skill you should know how to do if you make your income by wrenching on cars. They might not want to do it and are feeding you a line of it.......

A coworker of mine got suckered into doing a timing job on a Maxima. Dealer wanted $1200 ish , and he agreed to do it for $$800. He said he wouldn't do it again unless he did it for the dealer price.... and he would still have to think it over before he agreed to it.


----------



## mt_spiffy (Oct 9, 2007)

My mechanic doesnt have a shop of his own. He works part time for someone else's shop, and makes extra money by fixing folks cars on location. I'm sure he could do the timing job, but doesnt have the tools or facilities. 

I think I'm going to leave it alone for the time being, but maybe get someone to inspect it in 10k or so?


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

i have to agree with the dealer, when they say dont fix it until it breaks, the ga16de is a non interferance engein, this means no damage to any internal components when the cahin breaks


----------



## mt_spiffy (Oct 9, 2007)

As always, I'm confused. I thought it had an interference engine. ?


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

I thought the 1.6 engines were too....... And pretty much every Nissan engine.....


----------



## eurotrance2005 (Aug 15, 2007)

i have a 95 200sx 1.6L and mine is rattling pretty bad as well. im at 99.500 miles. i have to service it soon. also i gotta fix my upholstery becuase its slowly collapsing.. anone interested in helping me please post in my thread.. thanks!


----------



## mt_spiffy (Oct 9, 2007)

Is your rattling coming from the timing chain? I've searched these (and the b15.net) forums and found a lot of threads on how to handle replacing it (or the guides, etc)

Mine isnt rattling at all so I'm just determining if I need to worry about it at all.


----------



## tieggonzalez (Apr 22, 2007)

Pop open your valve cover and investigate. I have 150,000 miles on mine and my chains are tight. The sprockets are also sharp. The only thing I ran into was needing to replace the upper tensioner and this was easy! I wouldn't worry about replacing the chain unless your sprockets are really worn or possibly missing teeth. In either case you would definately be hearing noise. 

I agree with your mechanic being kinda full-o-crap. He probably doesn't know that you have chains not belts. 

This is an incredibly reliable engine that will easily go 200k plus without a problem.


----------

